# 8600GT Heating Up Idle 70 Load 100 C



## mitraark (May 10, 2011)

i am using 8600GT 256 MB DDR3 with my PC [ the one listed in my Sig ] as i have given the XFX 5670 for RMA , and it is really heating up , the Idle temp is 70 C, and on load it reaches upto 100 C  Why would it be having such abnormally hight temp ? What can i do to lower them ? Cabinet temp is really low , the i5 760 is working at 40 C at idle and hardly 55 C at load .

I already have 4 Fans i don't think adding any more would make much difference. Can i open the GPU cover and apply cooling paste on its processor or something ?? Do i need to clean the inside of it , and how ?


----------



## Skud (May 10, 2011)

How old is the card? Check whether the fan is working or not. Might just need a fresh coat of TIM and re-installation of fan. But before that please tell you are measuring the temps through which software.


----------



## sam1 (May 10, 2011)

i have been experiencing the same problem, specially when playing games like crysis, crysis 2, the temp shoots up to 102/104! i'm using 2 in SLI and the temps r measured with realtemp 3.6


----------



## Skud (May 10, 2011)

Use GPU-Z, log the temps for 5-10 mins and then post back.


----------



## mitraark (May 11, 2011)

I used AIDA64 . Ok now i will use GPU-Z and post results.


----------



## ico (May 11, 2011)

Now is 8600GT from XFX too?

XFX 8600GT were popularly known as "electric stove editions" back in those days.


----------



## asingh (May 11, 2011)

You would need to clean out the GPU. Probably remove the heat sink and apply new TIM.


----------



## sam1 (May 11, 2011)

ico said:


> Now is 8600GT from XFX too?
> 
> XFX 8600GT were popularly known as "electric stove editions" back in those days.



my 8600GTs are from xfx.


----------



## mitraark (May 11, 2011)

*i715.photobucket.com/albums/ww152/mitraark/Forums/1a.gif

*i715.photobucket.com/albums/ww152/mitraark/Forums/1.gif


----------



## vickybat (May 11, 2011)

^^ 8600gt had heating issues. I had a sparkle 8600gt which went kaput last year. As ico said, they were pretty hot(thermally) cards.

Even if you add a fresh coat of TIM ,it won't help much either but you can give it a try. Check if your fan is spinning or not.


----------



## ico (May 11, 2011)

sam1 said:


> my 8600GTs are from xfx.


Then they are "electric stove editions"


----------



## sam1 (May 11, 2011)

the fans r spinning alright. maybe they aren't enough....i'm thinking of upgrading anyway, but i'll keep one of them for physx.


----------



## Cilus (May 11, 2011)

Check if the fan speed is set to auto or some other value in nvidia control panel. If it is set to auto or any lower value then manually set it to 100% speed. Also clear the fan blades at least from dust using proper tool.


----------



## sam1 (May 11, 2011)

with gpu-z, my card temps are arnd 92-95 degrees (max). the fan speed has remained at 30% throughout!! i think changing the speed manually might help a bit.


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2011)

i feel they used some really cheap & crappy heatsink that just won't transfer the heat. add to it, its a single slot card with a really small fan. even Palit 8500GT used to ship with a bigger open fan. 

so if your 8600GT comes with a shound (cover), remove it, clean the HSF, reTIM it & try to increase the fan speed past 60%.


----------

